# So, is this a stupid idea?



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Okay, I had an '05 allroad. Loved it. The C5 wagon is one of the prettiest cars Audi has ever made and it was comfortable and a decent amount of fun. I sold it because if it wasnt something with the air suspension it was something with the 2.7T. I miss having it though. After perusing classifieds, I am thinking about this: a 2004 A6 Avant 3.0, getting a full Arnott set up and rigging up an air system that will be simpler than the allroad set up giving me the allroad without all the crap the allroad tortured me with. 

Is this crazy?


----------



## nuGGet_puFFer (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes.


----------

